# Svg



## mirscho (16. September 2002)

Halli Hallo

Kann mir einer sagen, wie man den SVG Viewer in den Netscape installiert. Beim IE ohne Probleme aber beim NS.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der SVG Viewer nur für IE ist, zumal doch auf den MAC der Navigator der meist verbreitete Explorer ist, oder täusch ich mich da?!?!
...und ausserdem macht Adobe doch eigentlich keine halben sachen...

naja gut...thx4hlp


----------



## Christoph (16. September 2002)

adobe.com


----------



## mirscho (16. September 2002)

toll!  

so kenn ich dich aber nich hochi   

 -->hochi  :# 
 


bis denne...


----------



## Christoph (17. September 2002)

*GRML*
muss man euch alles in den ***** schieben?

http://www.pinkjuice.com/SVG/adobeViewer.htm
http://www.xml.com/
http://www.adobe.com
http://www.google.com


----------



## mirscho (17. September 2002)

neee...nur ich versteh nicht was du in dem Moment von mir wolltest, weil auf Adobe.com hatte ich schon nach dem SVG viewer jeguckt, und runtergeladen und installiert. du kannst bei der Installation nix bestimmen, nur die setup.exe drücken.
Der installiert das Ding halt immer nur für den IE.

ODER HABE ICH JEZ WAS FALSCH VERSTANDEN? UND DU WOLLTEST MICH NUR AUF EINE ARTIKEL HINWEISEN???


----------



## mirscho (17. September 2002)

aja...ich habs gefunden...Netscape 6 is not supported...na dolle...
und der siebener auch net...was solls...PECH gehabt...


----------

